# I am Reo Hooked and realed



## PuffingCrow (29/1/15)

1 week in, vaping my Reo Grand LP SL, 1 ohm coil, 28g A, in RM2, there is no looking back, absolutely fan flippen tastic!!!!!!!!, i'm a mouth to lung flavour junkie, omg fits like a clove.

I don't see any reason for owning any other vape gear, I am already eyeing the bank account and the Reo site for a second Reo. 

They can bury me with my REO, it just make sense, and it just work, and theres just no hassles anymore.

Signed one happy REO camper

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> 1 week in, vaping my Reo Grand LP SL, 1 ohm coil, 28g A, in RM2, there is no looking back, absolutely fan flippen tastic!!!!!!!!, i'm a mouth to lung flavour junkie, omg fits like a clove.
> 
> I don't see any reason for owning any other vape gear, I am already eyeing the bank account and the Reo site for a second Reo.
> 
> ...



Did you ever doubt us?  Glad you found vape heaven.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (29/1/15)

johan said:


> Did you ever doubt us?  Glad you found vape heaven.


@johan thanks , i never doubted was my bank account that doubted but it every last cent worth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> 1 week in, vaping my Reo Grand LP SL, 1 ohm coil, 28g A, in RM2, there is no looking back, absolutely fan flippen tastic!!!!!!!!, i'm a mouth to lung flavour junkie, omg fits like a clove.
> 
> I don't see any reason for owning any other vape gear, I am already eyeing the bank account and the Reo site for a second Reo.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Reos rock for me too. With all sorts of atomizers. And you are right, as soon as one tries other gear again one realises how much less hassle a Reo is. Enjoy Reonaut.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> 1 week in, vaping my Reo Grand LP SL, 1 ohm coil, 28g A, in RM2, there is no looking back, absolutely fan flippen tastic!!!!!!!!, i'm a mouth to lung flavour junkie, omg fits like a clove.
> 
> I don't see any reason for owning any other vape gear, I am already eyeing the bank account and the Reo site for a second Reo.
> 
> ...



Enjoy @PuffingCrow 
Glad you enjoying it!
You told it so well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Glad you feel the same way about REO's as the rest of us do... you don't understand until you have owned one and used it for a while and found your happy zone!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/1/15)

Lol... Thanks for your thoughts @PuffingCrow!

Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> 1 week in, vaping my Reo Grand LP SL, 1 ohm coil, 28g A, in RM2, there is no looking back, absolutely fan flippen tastic!!!!!!!!, i'm a mouth to lung flavour junkie, omg fits like a clove.
> 
> I don't see any reason for owning any other vape gear, I am already eyeing the bank account and the Reo site for a second Reo.
> 
> ...


Great,now all you have to do is resist the temptation to get the latest "best PV ever" because you already have it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (29/1/15)

Dude, i know the feels bro its been like just over a week of using my Reo SP and i am already expecting delivery of my Reo LP .. Its like i became pregnant and i am having Reo Babies 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (29/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> 1 week in, vaping my Reo Grand LP SL, 1 ohm coil, 28g A, in RM2, there is no looking back, absolutely fan flippen tastic!!!!!!!!, i'm a mouth to lung flavour junkie, omg fits like a clove.
> 
> I don't see any reason for owning any other vape gear, I am already eyeing the bank account and the Reo site for a second Reo.
> 
> ...


Now you understand why Reonauts are so crazy about the device. It's simply awesome 

Glad to hear you're enjoying it bud  just wait till the bug bites and you realise you need a second

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (29/1/15)

Guys thank you all for the well wishes and for comments, it means so much not to be alone in the vaping game, dam this feels great, big up to you all


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (30/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> Guys thank you all for the well wishes and for comments, it means so much not to be alone in the vaping game, dam this feels great, big up to you all


What on gods green earth made you think you are alone in the vaping game ... ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> What on gods green earth made you think you are alone in the vaping game ... ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


LOL @Rotten_Bunny in my little village in the sticks most pees see me vape and tune hey bra you smoking zol there with ya walkie talkie vibes ! so its always awesome to come here and get some input from the pros


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/1/15)

Great news @PuffingCrow  Really glad you enjoying you Reo. It is simply the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

